# OLD MTD SnowFlite



## James English (Jan 31, 2018)

Hello all. I have a OLD MTD model 312.630B I have not found much online about it, but I did get a similar manual about a close model. The problem I am having is once I start to clear snow the auger stops. I have replaced the belt as it was worn. The augers are chain driven from the belt that drives the tires. I did take notice that a ring that appears that was welded was loose. There was a C clip holding the other ones in place and I was wondering what they are used for or what the possible problem would be that caused the augers to stop.


----------



## 38racing (Feb 19, 2014)

Here is your manual
Product Manuals
Looks like that's a clutch assembly. I assume it's not as simple as broken shear bolts.


----------



## James English (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks for the manual. I have tried to spin the augers and they do no spin freely when I try to spin them. I'll look at manual and see what I can figure out, thanks again.


----------

